

Nokia’s Microsoft Phones May Not Get Traction, Analyst Says - nextparadigms
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/11/22/nokias-microsoft-phones-may-not-get-traction-analyst-says/

======
jfruh
How do "analysts" get interviewed by a major newspaper and then their opinions
presented as if they're actual news? If the Times wants to run a "here are
some opinions from people who are generally knowledgable about the industry
but have no specific detailed information about the matter under discussion,"
they have plenty of on-staff writers who could do the job.

------
scriptproof
But Microsoft does not need to sell WP, it makes profits from Android!

~~~
nvictor
lol

